# Voi che giocate a calcio



## cosimhadetto

Salve,
in frasi vocative come "Voi che giocate a calcio..."
In spagnolo:
"Vosotros *los *que jugais a fùtbol..."?
Oppure mi sbaglio? dovrei ometterlo?


----------



## Malaia

"Vosotros que jugais al futbol"...diría yo. ¿Puedes poner más texto?


----------



## gatogab

cosimhadetto said:


> Salve,
> in frasi vocative come "Voi che giocate a calcio..."
> In spagnolo:
> "Vosotros *los *que jugais a fùtbol..."?
> Oppure mi sbaglio? dovrei ometterlo?


 
*Voi che giocate a calcio* = Ustedes que juegan a fútbol.


----------



## irene.acler

Gatogab, tu propuesta se refiere al español de América Latina, ¿no?
Porque en el español de España "voi" se traduce con "vosotros".


----------



## gatogab

irene.acler said:


> Gatogab, tu propuesta se refiere al español de América Latina, ¿no?
> Porque en el español de España "voi" se traduce con "vosotros".


 
*voi*
pron. pers. ustedes, vosotros 


Copyright © 1997-2007 Babylon.com LTD All right reserved | Babylon online dictionary


----------



## housecameron

Me encanta esta diferencia, yo también digo ustedes


----------



## Neuromante

irene.acler said:


> Gatogab, tu propuesta se refiere al español de América Latina, ¿no?
> Porque en el español de España "voi" se traduce con "vosotros".


No, no. 
Aquí se dice *ustedes* y en Andalucía *Vosotrosustedes*, aunque corro peligro de que me llamen de todo por decirlo en público
Además hay países de Sudamérica donde se usa el *vosotros*


----------



## cosimhadetto

Mi riferivo a Voi come 2a pers. plurale. Volevo sapere se andasse espresso il senso di RELATIVO di *que *e quindi Los que ma non penso di doverlo specificare (Voi "i quali" giocate a calcio.... dovete allenarvi bene(???))
Io scriverei
Vosotros que jugais a fùtbol


----------



## gatogab

cosimhadetto said:


> Mi riferivo a Voi come 2a pers. plurale. Volevo sapere se andasse espresso il senso di RELATIVO di *que *e quindi Los que ma non penso di doverlo specificare (Voi "i quali" giocate a calcio.... dovete allenarvi bene(???))
> Io scriverei
> Vosotros que jugais a fùtbol


Cioè, la proposta di Malaia. (Più o meno)



Neuromante said:


> No, no.
> Aquí se dice *ustedes* y en Andalucía *Vosotrosustedes*, aunque corro peligro de que me llamen de todo por decirlo en público
> Además hay países de Sudamérica donde se usa el *vosotros*


Además hay países de Sudamérica donde se usa el *vosotros. *
Sicuramente si, ma difficilmente nelle conversazioni colloquiali. Piuttosto nello scritto o nei discorsi formali e ricercati.
Grazie


----------



## Neuromante

Creo que en Ecuador se usa el vosotros como forma coloquial.


----------



## SerinusCanaria3075

cosimhadetto said:


> Salve,
> in frasi vocative come "Voi che giocate a calcio..."
> In spagnolo:
> "Vosotros *los *que jugais a fùtbol..."?
> Oppure mi sbaglio? dovrei ometterlo?


Se vuoi utilizzare la seconda persona del plurale ricorda che si deve impeganare il pronome alla 2a persona:
_Vosotros *os *que jugáis [al] fútbol _(o como diría Maradona: futból)
_Ustedes *los* que juegan [al] fútbol._

è scelta tua.


----------



## fabiog_1981

Vosotros os que jugàis?
a mì no me suena para nada, puede que me equivoque.
Ciao

Ps: Por lo que se refiere a Andalucìa, como decìa Neuromante, nunca he oìdo hablar de vosotros ustedes, sino que algunos usan el ustedes conjugàndolo como el vosotros.
Ustedes tenéis. Si no me creéis, echad un vistazo en youtube, curso dandalù.


----------



## Neuromante

Serinus ¿Estás seguro?

*Los *es artículo.

Fabiog ese curso en Youtube es un sketch cómico.


----------



## fabiog_1981

Lo sé Neuromante!! No lo tomé muy en serio! (Es muy divertido)
Pero sé que es cierto lo de utilizar ustedes + forma del verbo de vosotros, en Andalucìa. También lo leì en mi libro de linguìstica espanola.
Ciao


----------



## gatogab

SerinusCanaria3075 said:


> Se vuoi utilizzare la seconda persona del plurale ricorda che si deve impeganare il pronome alla 2a persona:
> _Vosotros *os *que jugáis [al] fútbol _(o como diría Maradona: futból)
> _Ustedes *quienes*  juegan [al] fútbol._
> 
> è scelta tua.





fabiog_1981 said:


> Lo sé Neuromante!! No lo tomé muy en serio! (Es muy divertido)
> Pero sé que es cierto lo de utilizar ustedes¿+?forma del verbo de vosotros, en Andalucìa. También lo leì en mi libro de linguìstica española.
> Ciao


----------



## SerinusCanaria3075

Creo que para no correr riesgo es mejor no usar ning*u*n art*i*culo como dijo _gatto_:



gatogab said:


> *Voi che giocate a calcio* = Ustedes _(vosotros) _que juegan _(jugáis) _a fútbol.


 
_Nosotros los que jugamos siempre perdemos_. (aqu*i *me parece que no hay peligro)

Ignoren lo que dije antes, lo confund*i* por pronombre suponiendo que se le hablaba a un grupo de personas.



> Aquí se dice *ustedes* y en Andalucía *Vosotrosustedes*, aunque corro peligro de que me llamen de todo por decirlo en público


Es probable y muy interesante, ya que hemos hecho cosas similares en el pasado, como por ejemplo la formaci*o*n de "conmigo" que en realidad repite "con" dos veces. Despu*e*s de todo es solo en espa*n*ol y en algunos dialectos que se decidi*o* agregar definitivamente "otro" a "vos", o sea, _*vos + alter*_.
_bisàteros/bisaturus (o bos ateros/bos atrus_ en sardo_),_ aunque hoy en d*i*a me parece que simplemente usan "bois" en sardo moderno, _viàutri_/ _vosatrus_ en sicialiano, _vosaltres_ en catal*a*n...
Quiz*a* _vosotrosustedes_ es demasiado.


----------



## oresoj

No suena muy bien en paises que no se ocupa el vosotros ... *por* eso mejor ocupar el ustedes (tomando como referencia la segunda persona del plural)


----------



## Neuromante

oresoj said:


> No suena muy bien en paises que no se ocupa el vosotros ... *por* eso mejor ocupar el ustedes (tomando como referencia la segunda persona del plural)


Hombre, yo creo que lo lógico es usarlos según para qué país se escriba, si fuera una traducción con un público definido. Y sí es hablado, la forma "canonica" *vosotros*, sobre todo por no ser hispanoparlante sino italoparlantes. 
Eso sí, yo usaré el "*Ustedes*" aun cuando me pongan una pistola en el pecho.

De todos modos, no entiendo por que no debería sonar bien.


----------



## gatogab

Neuromante said:


> Hombre, yo creo que lo lógico es usarlos según para qué país se escriba, si fuera una traducción con un público definido. Y sí es hablado, la forma "canonica" *vosotros*, sobre todo por no ser hispanoparlante sino italoparlantes.
> Eso sí, yo usaré el "*Ustedes*" aun cuando me pongan una pistola en el pecho.
> 
> De todos modos, no entiendo por que no debería sonar bien.


----------



## diegoitalo

cosimhadetto said:


> Salve,
> in frasi vocative come "Voi che giocate a calcio..."
> In spagnolo:
> "Vosotros *los *que jugais a fùtbol..."?
> Oppure mi sbaglio? dovrei ometterlo?



*A*llora, desde argentina: si querés reemplazar lo que en italia se dice "voi che giocate a calcio" deberías usar "ustedes (vosotros) *que* juegan (jugais) al fútbol"*.*
*D*e ninguna manera maradona diría "fuból" así acentuado, en algunas zonas de argentina o en gente menos instruída podés escuchar "fúbol" y en los ancianos "fóbal" (ahora usado también para hablar en broma).
*D*e todos modos, "ustedes los que juegan al fútbol" también es aceptable.
*U*n saluto,
diego.


----------

